# I am addicted!



## Kowboy (Jan 18, 2011)

I just recently went on a semi-guided hog hunt in south Georgia and I absolutely love it! I have deer hunted for many years and I have been out west hunting and nothing compares to a spot n stalk hog hunt! I want to try this night time hunt, but I ain't gonna spend $500 a night. Do any of y'all know where I can find one cheaper than that?


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 18, 2011)

I think wma stamp is $19. Read more on this board to find wma's with hogs. There are some good posts out there.


----------



## sniper1 (Jan 19, 2011)

hogswat.com is well worth the money....I can't wait until next month for my second trip


----------



## Kowboy (Jan 19, 2011)

sniper1 said:


> hogswat.com is well worth the money....I can't wait until next month for my second trip



This is the one that is $500 a night, correct?


----------



## Kowboy (Jan 19, 2011)

georgia_home said:


> I think wma stamp is $19. Read more on this board to find wma's with hogs. There are some good posts out there.



Thanks bud, but don't you have to use the weapon of what is in season?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 19, 2011)

Kowboy said:


> Thanks bud, but don't you have to use the weapon of what is in season?



So go get yourself a .22 mag(lr will work too), or take the shotgun with some high brass turkey loads........or a ML if you must, yuck

The night time thermal hunting must be like no other-I watch the videos over and over and dream of going..............but if you want to go do that, you will have to pay. 

You have to remember, those guys have THOUSANDS of $$$$$ in that equipment they let you use...........if it were cheap, we'd all be doing it, trust me!

BTW-I am addicted too....good stuff ain't it


----------



## rescueman19 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ya can't hunt hogs on a WMA at night


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 20, 2011)

rescueman19 said:


> Ya can't hunt hogs on a WMA at night



yep


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 20, 2011)

Ain't no bout adoubt it, you do have to do your homework, but this one hunt club, THE WMA, has a pretty low membership fee.

At $19, it has good and bad points, but lots of folks here killl pigs, and loads of other stuff. Read the rules, understand and obey them, and you'll have all sorts of hunting opportunities, including hogs.



Kowboy said:


> Thanks bud, but don't you have to use the weapon of what is in season?


----------



## keowens31 (Jan 20, 2011)

i just heard this morning,that the last hog in south ga. was killed around 8 this morning on a wma. so no hogs down here, better look from middle ga. to west ga. for a chance at a hog.


----------



## 730waters (Jan 20, 2011)

Kowboy, where did you go in South Ga?? Would love to go on a hunt for hogs. Cost, lodging, etc??
Thanks for any info.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 20, 2011)

730waters said:


> Kowboy, where did you go in South Ga?? Would love to go on a hunt for hogs. Cost, lodging, etc??
> Thanks for any info.



Dude!  Check out the regs book or just go online.......them pigs is closer than you think!!  No need to go South, unless you want the ez walkin on the flat terrain......Better hurray, small game season ends Feb 28th I think..........then you will have to wait like 2-3 weeks for Turkey season to start

Even if you go way South to the flat terrain, you'll have to deal with Palmettos and you cannot see past them if they are thick.......I'll take the hills


----------



## treeman101 (Jan 20, 2011)

georgiahogcontrol   375 per night


----------



## kornbread (Jan 20, 2011)

nightvisionhoghunting.com is also $500 but you get what you pay for.......


----------



## Kowboy (Jan 21, 2011)

I went to Toomsboro Ga, near Milledgeville. It was $100 per day and kill all you want. Neal Smith was the guy's name, we have booked a second trip with him already. Me and my partner have talked about the cost of night hunting and we realize you get what you pay for. So we are just gonna save our pennies for a while I reckon. Neal advertises in the GON magazine, I highly recommend him, although he is the first and only guide I have used on hogs.


----------



## phila64 (Jan 21, 2011)

How many hog did you kill on your first hunt? Do you have his phone
number?


----------



## Kowboy (Jan 23, 2011)

I killed one hog that weighed 100 pounds on the hoof, but I didn't know what to expect. I brought my 7mm mag that is scoped. It is very hard for me to find a running pig in a scope. Next weekend I am bringing a 30-30 with just iron sights. I will find his number and pm you with it. I am seriously thinking about purchasing an ar-15 for these things, anybody agree/disagree?


----------



## phila64 (Jan 23, 2011)

Get ar-10 in 308 better then ar-15 if you are going to use for hog 
hunt.


----------



## Kowboy (Jan 23, 2011)

ok, that sounds even better. I am on the lookout for an AR-10.


----------



## Trapper Glatzer (Jan 23, 2011)

Let me politely disagree on the AR 10 v/s the AR 15. The AR15 in the 6.8 SPC w/ the 110 grain round is death on a pig. Plus the gun weighs 4-5 lbs. less, which is a huge difference while walking the woods.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 25, 2011)

In my opinion .223's with the proper round are excellent hog guns. They are far more than enough for ANY Ga hog, with the right bullet selection. We use hornaday 75g BTHP. The ability to not have your cross hairs move off of the target your shooting at, shot after shot lets the shooter concentrate on the other important tasks needed to nail multiple hogs on the run. 

The AR-10, without some work done on it will kick like a mule compared to the AR-15. Mine went up and to the left close to 5 inches with 180g lead. I had a muzzle break by POF installed and a hydrolic buffer. I did NOTHING to lighten the weapon at all. I switched from 180g to 150g and it was a huge difference in felt recoil with all of these things working together. I get NO muzzle climb and the cross hairs hardly move from the target, but...  You HAVE to wear GOOD hearing protection cause its just about the LOUDEST weapon I've ever fired.. It's like having pencil's driven into your head through your ears..

I know $500 cash in this economy is precious, that's why I take trades as well...


----------



## BonaireBuzz (Jan 25, 2011)

I have to agree with Trapper...  .223 is lethal on pigs provided you can place a shot where you want it.  I have 2 of them, a heavy barrel of shooting long range on fields and a light gun for walking.  Great size for kids to shoot with as well.


----------



## Kowboy (Jan 26, 2011)

I appreciate the comments on the choice of weapon. I have noticed that the AR-10 is way out of my price range. I actually thought about an AK-47 or mini-14, but I just like an AR-15. BigRed, me and my buddy are saving up to come see you soon. It is alot of money but dang that has got to be some fun hunting! I have a few weapons that I would be willing to trade plus some cash I am sure for a good AR-15 if any of y'all know somebody looking to get rid of one.


----------



## phila64 (Jan 27, 2011)

I hunt hog on public land  and cost me $60.00 per year.


----------



## Kowboy (Jan 27, 2011)

We are gonna try out our luck at Ocmulgee WMA this weekend. The way I see it is you can't kill any from the couch! Y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 28, 2011)

Kowboy said:


> We are gonna try out our luck at Ocmulgee WMA this weekend. The way I see it is you can't kill any from the couch! Y'all have a good weekend!



What are planning on using to ?


----------



## bassin908 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone know if its legal on wma to have side arm of same cal 22 mag as rifle.Like tote a  rifle plus have a side arm


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have a GFL you can carry any caliber handgun. I usually carry a Glock of some variation with me. But if you want to do any hunting with that sidearm, you better make it a rimfire until big game season gets back in.


----------



## common man (Jan 28, 2011)

Georgia lifetime license

$400 dollar for veteran, $500 for non-veteran

no fees ever again covers wma's, fishing, and hunting. Pays for itself in 8-10 years.


----------

